# سؤال مهم عن المحرك الخطوي



## mina4511776 (7 يوليو 2011)

*قمت بشراء محرك خطوة يشبه الي حد كبير الموجود بالصورة ولكن تقابلني بعض المشاكل وهي:
1- المحرك مكتوب عليه 2.7a لكن الفولت كام (اقصي فولت كام) ?
2-في قاعدة المحرك يوجد بوردة صغيرة بها 8 نقط لحام كل نقطة يخرج منها سلك ماعدا اول نقطة علي اليمين واليسار اي يخرج 6 اسلاك(اسود-اصفر-احمر-ازرق-برتقالي-ابيض) بالترتيب مع العلم ان النقطتين الموجودتين علي الاطراف لا يوجد بهم اثار اي اسلاك مقطوعة(كانهم كدا من المصنع من غير اسلاك) قمت بفك المحرك في محاولة لتحديد اطرافه وجدت 8 اقطاب موزعين علي هيشة شكل ثماني.
ازاي 8 اقطاب و 6 اسلاك و اية هو الترتيب اللي المفروض اشغل بيه الاسلاك دي و احدد طرفي كل ملف ازاي و اسف علي الاطالة*


----------



## ksaid (7 يوليو 2011)

*محرك خطوي*



mina4511776 قال:


> *قمت بشراء محرك خطوة يشبه الي حد كبير الموجود بالصورة ولكن تقابلني بعض المشاكل وهي:
> 1- المحرك مكتوب عليه 2.7a لكن الفولت كام (اقصي فولت كام) ?
> 2-في قاعدة المحرك يوجد بوردة صغيرة بها 8 نقط لحام كل نقطة يخرج منها سلك ماعدا اول نقطة علي اليمين واليسار اي يخرج 6 اسلاك(اسود-اصفر-احمر-ازرق-برتقالي-ابيض) بالترتيب مع العلم ان النقطتين الموجودتين علي الاطراف لا يوجد بهم اثار اي اسلاك مقطوعة(كانهم كدا من المصنع من غير اسلاك) قمت بفك المحرك في محاولة لتحديد اطرافه وجدت 8 اقطاب موزعين علي هيشة شكل ثماني.
> ازاي 8 اقطاب و 6 اسلاك و اية هو الترتيب اللي المفروض اشغل بيه الاسلاك دي و احدد طرفي كل ملف ازاي و اسف علي الاطالة*


السلام عليكم
لمعرفة كم اقصى فولط يتحمل المحرك طبق قانون اوم
مثلا عندك الشدة 2.7 ثم قس مقاومة وشيعة واحدة من المحرك مثلا تجدها 2 اوم اضرب 2*2.7 و الناتج هو كم فولط يتحمل
في المرفقات توجد طرق ربط المحرك تستطيع ربطه على حساب الدريفر الذي تستعمله


----------

